# Best Martial Arts video library



## ppko (Jul 23, 2004)

Anything by George Dillman
Anything by Wally Jay
Anything by Remy Presas
Anything by Bill Burch
Anything by Dusty Seale
Anything by T.A. Frazer
Anything by Tony Annesi

Thoughts on videos anyone,

PPKO   :EG:  :waah:


----------



## Pale Rider (Jul 31, 2004)

ppko said:
			
		

> Anything by George Dillman
> Anything by Wally Jay
> PPKO  :EG: :waah:


I agree with the top two, the others I am not too familiar with...


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jul 31, 2004)

I wish I had about $25,000 to purchase all the Kenpo Videos I could find and watch them all lol if I had about 3 years to watch them lol.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 1, 2004)

Either of the Dog Brothers series on stickfighting, but in particular I really liked the first one.

Lamont


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 1, 2004)

I tend to favour Mario Sperry's Vale Tudo series.

Usually videos show how to fight an idiot, these show how to fight a top level fighter...


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 1, 2004)

Tony cecchine catch wrestling video's are great. I love the unique way they wrestled, some of the submissions are like body shots in boxing there were not meant to end the fight but lead to some other sumission that will end the fight. I love doing the non-fight finishing moves that are very mean to certain people in sparring.

Very good mean stuff for anyone who likes grappling.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 1, 2004)

ppko said:
			
		

> Anything by Wally Jay
> Anything by Remy Presas
> 
> 
> ...




Remy and Wally rule!


----------



## The Kai (Aug 1, 2004)

Tony Annesi 

Kimo Ferriar


----------



## ppko (Aug 7, 2004)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Tony Annesi
> 
> Kimo Ferriar


who is Kimo Ferriar what does he teach
Tony has some great videos I would suggest them to anyone


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 7, 2004)

I kind of like this Modern Arnis video by a guy who was nick named Sumo Tim at a camp I attended a year ago.  It had lots of good information.


----------



## The Kai (Aug 8, 2004)

kimo is a kenpo stylist


----------



## speedbag (Jan 5, 2005)

Bill "superfoot" Wallace has a lot of training videotapes also. 


http://www.superfoot.com/

BILL WALLACE SUPER KICKING TECHNIQUES VIDEO

Bill Wallace Advanced Stretching and Leg Strengthening Exercises Video

Lots of others. I think they are worth the price

SpeedBag
Http://www.speedbag.info


----------



## Fightfan00 (Jan 8, 2005)

I like Tony Cecchines videos,Wally Jay,Larry Hatsell


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 29, 2005)

Erik Paulson's DVD's and videos are first rate.  The DVD series has some pretty good "bloopers" at the end, too.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 14, 2005)

Datu Kelly Worden's material is very good.
Professor David James and Mr. Bob Orlando are highly recommended.
As for the best company in martial arts video, I recommend Paladin Press.


----------



## Samurai (Jun 24, 2005)

I just recently purchased some Modern Arnis videos from Ken Smith that were very good to watch.
http://www.islanderskarate.com/


Song Park has some good pressure point/Kiai-JItsu videos at http://www.kiaijitsu.com

James Keating's Comtech Tomahawk video contain some valuable CQB information on the tomahawk.  http://www.jamesakeating.com

Anything from Yang, Jwing-Ming is good  http://www.ymaa.com

Anything from George Dillman is good http://www.dillman.com

Vladimir Vassilev has some EXCELLENT videos on Russian Martial Arts http://www.russianmartialart.com

Thanks,
Jeremy Bays


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Aug 27, 2006)

Speaking of Master Tony Annesi, I just noticed he now has video clips on his site. Very cool thing. You need QuickTime to view them. 



http://www.bushido-kai.net/budoya/video_karate_list.html


----------



## Kwiter (Dec 21, 2006)

Kwe sewakwekon, hello everyone, is there any good places to rent Instructional Videos? I looked at Bushido but they were $19.95 a month and only allow 1 dvd at out at a time for that rate, not much of a savings over buying most videos.

I'm mainly interested in those on Kenpo, Bo and Kama.....at the moment

Nia:wen Thank you.

Kwiter


----------



## Blindside (Dec 21, 2006)

Kwiter said:


> Kwe sewakwekon, hello everyone, is there any good places to rent Instructional Videos? I looked at Bushido but they were $19.95 a month and only allow 1 dvd at out at a time for that rate, not much of a savings over buying most videos.
> 
> I'm mainly interested in those on Kenpo, Bo and Kama.....at the moment
> 
> ...


 
I have had a very good experience renting from Goldstar Video, though it looks like his selection has changed since he made the transition to DVD.  He used to have the Planas tapes, but it doesn't look like he carries those anymore.

http://goldstarvideo.com/

Lamont


----------



## Miles (Jan 18, 2007)

For those interested in Olympic-style Taekwondo sparring, the following are awesome sources of info:

Coach Kim's video series (former Korean Olympic coach)
Han Won Lee's video series (former US Olympic coach)
Dr. Jin Bang Yang's series (professor of Taekwondo at Korean University)

Miles


----------

